# Sick Iridesent Shark..



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

I just baught an Iridesent Shark yesterday. He looked really healthy, no ick, fungus or anything. He was fine at first but seems to do alot of hideing, and laying around. I know this isnt the type of fish to do that. Does anyone know what could be wrong? Could it maybe be the temp.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you give us your tank specs, tank mates and have you done any tests and if so what are your readings.


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

The only reading I have right now is the one my fish store gave me. They told me the redings was where they should be. I Still have to get a test kit. I also have an elephant nose fish, and I'm not sure what the other fish is he looks like an ele. They are all in a 75 gallon tank. I did notice that when the light is off, thats when they all come out and get more active. Dureing the day they all hide.


----------



## hydrojeff (Sep 1, 2008)

i read they like to be in schools of 5 or more, they like there ph between 6.5-7.5 and temps are 72-79F and will get quite large. it also said if they are in a tank and get scared they will run into the tank walls and rest on the bottom till they heal them selfs, maybe you should leave the light off for a few days? i have no experance in FW so i hope this helps?


----------



## lathorp (Nov 9, 2008)

He did that a few times. He got scared and hit the side of the tank. He keeps tucking in the fake plants, trying to rest on them. so I hope he is fine. I think I'm going to go get another to see if that helps. He had some flake food last night, so I'm hopeing thats a good sign. Thanks for your help!


----------

